
ConBody – prison style workout raises $25,000 in hours to employ ex-cons - InInteraction
https://conbody.com/
======
torstenvl
This is a great concept. One thing the United States is really bad at
(compared to some European countries) is emphasizing rehabilitation as a
criminal justice objective. Instead, we prefer to permanently stigmatize
convicted individuals, in some jurisdictions even disenfranchising them from
political participation.

I am a little ashamed to admit I got a slight chuckle out of imagining the
taller man in a tuxedo in a cell. I'm pretty sure the website meant to
describe them as "formerly" rather than "formally" incarcerated.

------
theneb
ConBody was the subject of two podcasts from Gimlet's Startup season:
[https://gimletmedia.com/episode/happy-ending-
season-3-episod...](https://gimletmedia.com/episode/happy-ending-
season-3-episode-7)

------
forkLding
Saw these guys before, glad theyre doig great things.

------
pacifika
Weight loss is not related to exercise but to eating less

~~~
zimpenfish
If you eat the same and exercise more, won't that give the same result?

~~~
falcolas
It takes an hour of moderate exercise to burn around 100 calories. So,
theoretically yes, but you would have to exercise a lot to see a minor change
in weight.

100 calories is 1/4 of a mocha.

~~~
empthought
What? This is just plain wrong. Walking slowly burns 100 calories in an hour,
if you weigh 100 lbs. Most people will use up more, just walking. Heck, if you
weigh enough (somewhere just south of 300lbs), you "burn" 100 calories an hour
while sleeping.

Moderate exercise (let's say, an easy jog) will burn closer to 600 calories
per hour for a 170-lb, 5'9" man.

How else do you think Michael Phelps put away 8000 calories per day while
training, if not by burning it via exercise?

~~~
falcolas
You're right, I was mis-remembering the time period.

Keeping warm burns the vast majority of your calories (unless you're an
athlete), so it's somewhat disingenuous to include them in the exercise
figures.

Phelps (and other athletes) burn 8k+ calories a day by working out for 6-8
hours a day. Swimming is particularly intense, since it involves sustained
effort of all your major muscle groups.

------
0xbear
Except, of course, exercise has very little effect on weight loss.

~~~
sliken
Yes, calories burned during exercise is no a major part of weight loss.
However with the right training you can raise your base metabolism. Otherwise
when you diet your metabolism tends to slow, which offsets your decreased
eating.

~~~
falcolas
I remember reading that the difference between the fastest and slowest
metabolisms worked out to somewhere around 1-200 calories per day. Not a huge
difference.

The Mayo Clinic’s own comment on this seems to agree.
[https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/weight-
loss/in-...](https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/weight-loss/in-
depth/metabolism/art-20046508)

~~~
newlyretired
200cal/day is about 20 lbs./year, not accounting for adaptation.

